# My favorite tool to see when a h/o attempts a toilet repair



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

He says I tried to fix it but I made it worse. It was a dripping toilet supply.


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Pacificpipes said:


> He says I tried to fix it but I made it worse. It was a dripping toilet supply.


He shoulda used a bigger wrench.. lol


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah you need more torque.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Had a guy try to unthread a sweat hose bib with a pipe wrench, he goes it looked like it was threaded on lol. $$$


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice wrench....
I have a few of those.... :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> Had a guy try to unthread a sweat hose bib with a pipe wrench, he goes it looked like it was threaded on lol. $$$










I know a 'plumber' who worked in service who did that one time for a customer, along with a lot of other mishaps. Last I heard, he went back to work in retail sales.

Hard to fake this trade.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> Had a guy try to unthread a sweat hose bib with a pipe wrench, he goes it looked like it was threaded on lol. $$$


If I had a dollar for every time I seen that, I'd have 5 dollars lol


----------

